

Hackerfeed for News.YC - twism

http://ycfeeds.com/hackerfeed<p>Somewhat similar to friendfeed for News.YC. Its going to be slow because I need you guys to warm up the cache for me.<p>The AJAX features ("more", "replies") are currently disabled but should be working by this time tomorrow, also previous and next pages are in the works. I'm off to YC meetup in Cambridge, enjoy and don't break it.
======
icco
This is neat, not something I would actually use, but neat. Well designed and
easy to use. I went to the page and instantaneously understood what it was
for. Which, in my mind, is the sign of a well designed and good application.
Nice work.

------
babul
Simple. Functional. Fast. Thanks!

I actually like the fact you can look at feeds and see deleted and changed
posts. With observation and a little comparison, you can see the revision
process (or lack of) for (your favourite) users.

------
bootload
_"... Somewhat similar to friendfeed for News.YC. Its going to be slow because
I need you guys to warm up the cache for me ..."_

Works fine for me, no delays. I'm still impressed with the personal RSS feed.
With comments this makes it even better. Well done.

------
soundsop
Did you ask for permission to crawl news.yc? (see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=271119>)

~~~
twism
no i did not.

I'm not crawling the entire site, just enough to get the data that is needed.
I think the app would still work if my ip was throttled anyways, albeit new
items would show up on feeds later (but the app response time would be
quicker).

------
jfornear
Will it work if I add <http://ycfeeds.com/hackerfeed?user=jfornear> into my
friendfeed?

EDIT: I guess not, but you should add friendfeed support :D

~~~
twism
You want to look at <http://ycfeeds.com>

------
RichardPrice
This is seriously cool. It's a fantastic idea and the implementation is great.

------
aofstad
This is awesome. Gonna put a comment feed on my blog :) Thanks!

------
markbao
I love it. Great visualization. Nice work.

------
dhotson
Cool hack.. keep it up. :)

